# Core 2 Quad Q9300 + BluRay + Striker II PC for sale on ebay.



## Gareth

Hello all, I have put a "buy it now" auction on eBay for an PC. 



The specs for this computer are 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Intel Core 2 Quad Q9300
4,096MB  of Patriot Viper DDR2 1066 Memory 
 Western Digital Raptor X 150GB 10,000RPM Hard Disk Drive
Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 750GB 7,200RPM Hard Disk Drive
 Antec TruePower 1000W Power Supply Unit
Antec P182 Gun Metal Black Computer Case
ASUS Sriker II Formula LGA775 Motherboard
 Super Talent Card Reader
Lite-On Black BluRay DVD-ROM Drive
Lite-On Black DVD-ROM Drive
Nvidia 8800GTS G92 SLi
Windows Vista Home Premium


[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
I have listed it at $2,519.99. I will be selling more 'Built to Order' PCs if the two ive got on actually takes off. 
[/FONT]


----------



## mep916

Although I don't like the processor, that's generally an awesome build. Good luck.


----------



## Gareth

What processors would you recommend for future builds?

Edit:
This is the other computer I have on offer.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...31382&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Selling

I am currently just experimenting spec/price and finding the best.


----------



## mep916

From a marketing aspect, I suppose the Q9450, or perhaps the Q6600. I'm guessing noobs (no offense to them) would be more attracted to a Quad over the E8400, although the dual core is arguably the better chip for gaming and definitely is a better overclocker. 

The Q9300 is weak. It sports less cache than the Q6600, a 7.5 multiplier (although I'm not sure if those buying your rigs care to overclock), and only offers a 100MHz speed increase over the Q6600.

If these sell, build a few with the Q9450 and the E8400.


----------



## ThatGuy16

You have a great idea to make money there. Let us know how it goes


----------



## Gareth

Excellent, thank you for your help. 

I would have put the E8400 in, but they're sold out and I don't want to delay the order at all for the customer. 

If that one does sell, ill add a few more PCs, with the processors mentioned above, also some with 4GB RAM over 8GB and some with BluRay and Some without, so then I can get a feel on what is preferred.

Will let everyone know how it turns out


----------



## Geoff

You're not going to get anywhere near that much for that system.

Just make sure that you pack it well, as it's very easily to have it damaged during shipping.


----------



## Gareth

Yes, I will pack it in very securely, Ill also change the processor to a Core 2 Quad Q6600 and drop the price a bit.


----------



## ThatGuy16

You would be surprised what someone that is computer illiterate will pay for a "custom" computer


----------



## Gareth

Indeed, and it is priced so high because of the RAM and Motherboard with the Graphics and BluRay drive. I am thinking of putting another model, almost same spec, lower end mobo, and graphics and slower RAM and see what happens, but ill wait to see if I get any interest on the two I got on before I add more.


----------



## ThatGuy16

I see alot of people on ebay, the use high end CPU, and graphics. Then they will throw in generic ram (like 4Gb, cheap ram) and a lower end P35 motherboard. To the average user, those specs will look dramatic. All they see is "Quad core, 4Gb ram, 1TB Hard drive!).. they usually don't think about high end main boards, ram ect..


----------



## Gareth

Indeed, I have noticed that a lot also. Luckily this is a no-risk, so if it doesn't sell, all ive lost is $4 on the advertisement.


----------



## spanky

mep916 said:


> From a marketing aspect, I suppose the Q9450, or perhaps the Q6600. I'm guessing noobs (no offense to them) would be more attracted to a Quad over the E8400, although the dual core is arguably the better chip for gaming and definitely is a better overclocker.
> 
> The Q9300 is weak. It sports less cache than the Q6600, a 7.5 multiplier (although I'm not sure if those buying your rigs care to overclock), and only offers a 100MHz speed increase over the Q6600.
> 
> If these sell, build a few with the Q9450 and the E8400.



If you've looked at any benchmarks lately. the Q9300 performs better than the Q6600.


----------



## mep916

theresthatguy said:


> If you've looked at any benchmarks lately. the Q9300 performs better than the Q6600.



Clock for clock, I wouldn't be suprised if the Q9300 has a slight edge in some benchmarks. Can you provide a couple links?


----------



## Gareth

I have a few other computers for sale also

Pentium Dual-Core E2160 - 2GB RAM - 250GB HDD - 7300LE - XP Home or Vista Basic 
$479.99

Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 - 2GB RAM - 250GB HDD - 7300LE - No Operating System
 $599.99

Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 - 4GB RAM - 750GB HDD - 8800GTS G92 - XP Home or Vista Basic 
$1,299.99

How are the prices on these, and any recommendations?


----------



## Geoff

What are you going to do to stress test the system before you ship it if you don't have an OS on it?  Are you going to install an evaluation version and then format the drive before you ship it?


----------



## Gareth

Yes, I will install an evaluation OS, then completely wipe the drive clean before shipping.


----------



## oregon

I would make it clear that without an OS the computer will not do anything. If an ignorant consumer (alot of the people on ebay) bought it they might think they were cheated when they realize this and then give you bad ratings.


----------



## Gareth

Three of them do come with Windows, just 1 doesn't, but ill take that into mind and put it into the auction w/out an OS.


----------



## lovely?

make one with an e4500, an 8800GT, and 2gb of ddr800 cl4 ram on a gigabyte p35 and your set.


----------



## spanky

For mep916: http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/display/core2quad-q9300_4.html


----------



## mep916

theresthatguy said:


> For mep916: http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/display/core2quad-q9300_4.html



Thank you sir. 

I'm suprised by the results...the Q9300 performed well in their tests.


----------



## maroon1

mep916 said:


> Clock for clock, I wouldn't be suprised if the Q9300 has a slight edge in some benchmarks. Can you provide a couple links?


----------



## Gareth

Wow, there is quite a bit of difference between the two there, that is remarkable. Is it because the Q9300 is 45nm while the Q6600 is 65nm?


----------



## mep916

Garethman!!` said:


> Is it because the Q9300 is 45nm while the Q6600 is 65nm?



Yeah, if you read the article theresthatguy submitted, they believe that the architecture of the chip is one of the reasons for better performance.


----------



## Geoff

Garethman!!` said:


> Wow, there is quite a bit of difference between the two there, that is remarkable. Is it because the Q9300 is 45nm while the Q6600 is 65nm?


Not so much because of the smaller die, but because the architecture is refined in the 45nm processors and is more optimized compared to the older 65nm Core 2's.


----------



## Gareth

ah, I understand it all now.

I have lowered the price of the system to $2,519.99


----------



## teamhex

ThatGuy16 said:


> You would be surprised what someone that is computer illiterate will pay for a "custom" computer



Yeah, just look how alienwares still in business.


----------



## Gareth

I have priced it to sell now at just $2,229.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300212560909


----------



## mep916

Make that "S" uppercase. It looks like you're trying to sell two 8800 GTs'.


----------



## Kornowski

Wanna donate me the motherboard and one of the GTS'? 

Man, some nice builds, Good luck selling them!


----------



## Gareth

Thanks, I replaced that GTs with GTS and also thanks for the luck


----------



## diduknowthat

You should check your spelling and grammar, there are a few mistakes in it. You don't want people to think that you're not professional because of a few silly mistakes.


----------



## Gareth

Indeed, unfortunately that PC did go unsold, and I missed the typo's. However, I will be listing some more in the future.


----------



## Intel_man

Any chance of shipping it to Canada?? lol

Since it will really limit the market to just the US. I'm not saying I will purchase it, but it's a suggestion that you can look into consideration.


----------



## ThatGuy16

having no luck?

It says item location, NC. Is that were you live? I'm just right outside of Charlotte


----------



## mep916

Intel_man said:


> Any chance of shipping it to Canada?? lol
> 
> Since it will really limit the market to just the US. I'm not saying I will purchase it, but it's a suggestion that you can look into consideration.



Yes, I think you look into shipping worldwide. Most of my ebay sales have been outside the US.


----------



## Gareth

Indeed, on some of the computers, I ship worldwide, usually the ones under $500.00, but I will begin shipping all of them to Canada and International soon 



ThatGuy16 said:


> having no luck?
> 
> It says item location, NC. Is that were you live? I'm just right outside of Charlotte


I live in Raleigh.


----------



## Gareth

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300217300165

After working, I have come up with this computer, what are everybody's thoughts? This computer I think is the ultimate "bragging rights" PC.


----------

